# Halloween 2010-Hooray for Horrorwood



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

This year we changed things up and decided to make our last haunt a tribute to horror movies and actors. MOST (all but 4) of the tombstones were horror movie actors that had died, with the exception of Yvonne DeCarlo, Fred Gwynne, Elizabeth Montgomery (cause hubby likes her) and Carolyn Jones. I didn't get any night shots but I think my son did...when he sends them to me I'll add them. Sorry it's on photobucket and not a video but the video didn't really work. I still have to label them all but I think most are self explanatory. The cars and tent in the photos are on the child friendly area of the yard, where we set up a drive-in theater and concession stand. Thanks to Phobos, we showed classic Halloween cartoons from the 30's-70's. I still have to add the backyard shots, but I was anxious to at least get something posted. The back yard was set up as scenes from 8 different horror movies. You started going into Arachnophobia, the Psycho, The Stranger, The Exorcist, Poltergeist, Silence of the Lambs, Dracula and then Halloween. I did'nt get many shots of them but it turned out great! I'll add them tomorrow, after we put some of this stuff away!

Halloween 2010-Hooray for Horrorwood pictures by trishaanne - Photobucket


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You have soooo many neat props and tombstones. I love all the stones, but especially the ones with pictures on them. How cool!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Fick...all those store bought Spirit store props were a gift from a former client...she was the manager of a Spirit store. There were alot others but I couldn't find a way to use them all, and to be honest, some I didn't like. We had already set the theme so we used some of them that looked like they could possibly be a dead celebrity..lol. The tombstones with the pics were my favorites...next time we do it there will be pics on most of them. I'm working on putting all the rest of the pics, including the back yard together and will post soon.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool theme! Your neighbors are going to miss your haunts!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice.

I used the "edward/bella" template on one of my Jack-o-Lanterns last year or year before...I don't remember.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually, you can count Yvonne Decarlo and Carolyn Jones as film actresses; DeCarlo was in *Satan's Cheerleaders* and Carolyn Jones was in the original *Invasion of the Body Snatchers*!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I knew they were in horror movies, however I didn't think most of the people who came here would recognize them as horror movie actors, which is why I put in the roles from TV. However, The Munsters were "monsters" and the Addams Family were kind of odd, creepy and kooky.. In a year or two when we do this theme again at the new place, all the headstones will be redone and hand carved, not freehanded. I just ran out of time and had to do them the fastest way I could. There are ALOT of others that I started and didn't get a chance to finish.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love your style Trishanne...nice work


----------

